
Mind Your En And Em Dashes: Typographic Etiquette - mmudassir
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/08/15/mind-your-en-and-em-dashes-typographic-etiquette/
======
rishi
This is one of my favorite articles on typography. A few of my highlights: 1\.
Use one space after the period. 2\. Indent to start a new paragraph (no need
to have a blank line and indent). 3\. Use smart quotes!

------
arkitaip
Some of these principles are only applicable to print typography. Also, please
don't use fancy dashes or quotation marks as this can cause all kinds of i18n
issues when the text is copied or transformed.

~~~
Sakes
Which ones do not apply? It seemed like they all applied to the web to me.

------
juiceandjuice
Good article, but I'm still going to use two spaces.

~~~
gulbrandr
Why?

------
mtogo
How pedantic. Two hyphens is a dash, and the "'" character is perfectly usable
everywhere you want a single quote or an apostrophe.

Does it really matter how many spaces after a dot one uses, or if dash is
really a dash or just two hyphens[1], or how paragraphs are handled? No!
_Nobody will even notice!_

Work on actually getting things done, not adhering to the standard this rag of
a publication mindlessly pushes.

[1] As it has been done since the dawn of computing.

~~~
bjnortier_hn
"Nobody will even notice!"

Just because you might not doesn't mean everybody won't.

